# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Andy Bolton Deadlift Challenge 2011 Fails To Take Place

## uncle_tom

I've just seen here that the most expected event of the year, the Andy Bolton Deadlift Challenge won't take place anymore.

Here is what Andy Bolton has just declared:"*I am sorry to tell everybody that the Andy Bolton deadlift challenge will not go ahead this year with most of the top lifters having other commitments, it has made it pretty hard to put the show on, but I am working on getting it in England next year at a big venue and I'm pretty sure this one will go ahead, will keep you all informed as soon as it's agreed*."


http://www.ebodybuilding.info/andy-b...to-take-place/

----------


## BgMc31

This sucks!!!!

----------


## Mike Singletary

I have seen this happen many times. Have to get there money upfront.... Also training takes a long time so if this is the case these guys didnt plan on doing it anyhow.

----------

